# Dubai Sports City



## Pantobabe (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry to bother you all again!

I've been given my accomodation for moving to Dubai, and it is in sports city. Just wondered whether anyone who is already out there can tell me what it's like? Is it still a complete building site at the moment? Really worried now!


----------



## ferg13 (Jun 11, 2013)

bit of building work there but nothing to be worried about in my opinion , what are you worried about in particular? I know someone that lives in sports city and they like it! motor city is 2 min drive which has gyms supermarket ,coffee shops so you will be fine , im in JVC few mins away and lots of building work goes on here but its not caused me any problems


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

I live in sports city it's not bad at all .

the best thing about it it's 15 minutes away from emirates mall .
if you need to buy something you can go to motor city 5 minutes away from it.

if you have any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Although not an expert on Motor City by any stretch as my sole activity is to drive to the cycle shop on the main street, I am surprised to hear there is still building going on ? It always seems a very quite and pleasant place to me.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

It's a school allocation right? I think it's OK out there.

Lots of building going in in lots of areas of Dubai; personally I find Sports City pretty dusty and it is very unfinished in places. I know a lot of schools are looking out there for accommodation as prices are cheaper. But as people say, Motor City just up the road with all you need, there's a Fitness First in the motor racing track control building if that's your thing.

Straight down Hessa Street and you're into the Marina/SZR bubble and close to Mall of Emirates or hop on Al Khail and you're downtown in ten minutes. In my opinion you definitely need a car from there.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sport City is nice - plenty of things close by. I don't think you'll have many issues there.


----------



## swissknife (May 31, 2014)

whatever happened to the Arena Mall / Carrefour that was planned to be built in sports city?


----------



## theblve (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm moving to Dubai in Oct'14 and also looking for studios / 1B apartments in Sports City.

The units in Victory Heights seem comfortable.

I'll be working near Media City. So for sure I'll be getting a car. Maybe an economy Japanese / Korean made

So look forward to read more feedbacks / comments about Sports City


----------

